# Dreams?



## justasurveyor (Apr 9, 2007)

So i am just curious, how many people out there actually would like to open there own private winery? I am a new member to this board and have dreamed about it for a long time. Just finished a Dandelion wine that came out just beautifully....


----------



## smurfe (Apr 9, 2007)

I "semi" have. It is someone else's that does not have time to run it. It is in some disrepair and will take me a couple years to get the vineyard producing well. I doubt I will make a run this vintage. If I do, it will be a small run. It is a big learning curve from going from a home vintner to a producing winery. It is a ton of work as well and not as near romantic as home wine making. It is hard work.


----------



## GrapeStomp (Nov 28, 2007)

wow. i can only imagine the effort it would take to do such a thing


----------



## bruno (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm going to give it a try. Have 3 acres that I will try to plant next spring. Lots of research involved so far but lots of information available from numerous sources (colleges, websites, forums, local wineries). I plan on starting by selling only the grapes, but who knows where it will eventually lead. 

Have also purchased a couple of kits to get into the basics. It seems like a very enjoyable venture so far.


----------



## Dugger (Feb 22, 2008)

I think most of us dream of having a working vinyard and winery. I was lucky enough last fall to spend a month visiting my son in New Zealand where he was looking after such a place for the owners who were away. It is a small family owned enterprise, producing about 3000 cases a year ( Cottle Hill Winery, if you want to google it). Since it was their spring down there, the vines were just developing and things grew quite quickly. I was amazed at the amount of work required to keep up. Vines had to be properly tucked into the wires, leaves thinned out, suckers and low buds removed, grass kept mowed, sprays applied. This had to be done on a continual basis to keep up with growth. Installing bird nets on the vines is a big job later on and at harvest time I guess things are crazy. It really opened my eyes to what is involved in doing this.
Fortunately, since I was on vacation, I was able to spend a lot of time on the front deck overlooking the vinyard and drink all the wine I wanted - it was great!! They made a good 2000 reserve Merlot and their Pinot Noir and Syrah ( Shiraz to us) were good also. They also have a good ruby and white port that is very popular.
Anyway, I guess my dream has been modified from owning a winery to just borrowing one for a while.
Cheers .. Doug


----------



## Mud41 (Feb 26, 2008)

I suppose my dream would be to move to Spain/Italy/France and live a life of a vintner. I have been so tied up in the American dream to own more and live less. I think there is a charismatic beauty to the cultures in the aforementioned countries that I would be happy to soak up. 

My day would compose of waking up early, having breakfast, working with my hands, quitting for the day, drinking wine while dining for 2+ hours, then working on my book, and finally hitting the sack to do it again the next day.

I suppose the "Borrow" idea would be the best. If I could do that for a period of time, or even for a month or two every year, it would be the ideal situation.


----------



## bigorange82 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mud41 said:


> I suppose my dream would be to move to Spain/Italy/France and live a life of a vintner. I have been so tied up in the American dream to own more and live less. I think there is a charismatic beauty to the cultures in the aforementioned countries that I would be happy to soak up.
> 
> My day would compose of waking up early, having breakfast, working with my hands, quitting for the day, drinking wine while dining for 2+ hours, then working on my book, and finally hitting the sack to do it again the next day.
> 
> I suppose the "Borrow" idea would be the best. If I could do that for a period of time, or even for a month or two every year, it would be the ideal situation.


Sounds about the right kind of day for me.


----------

